# Bitsy & Roscoe's Breeding Journal



## delawaregirl (Dec 2, 2011)

Egg no. one has hatched!!!! We were out and when I checked when we got home there was an open egg. I thought the baby was still inside but Bitsy moved and there was the little one. Still wet so it must have hatched not too long ago. It is so tiny. It was moving so it is alive. Expecting the next one between Sat. and Tues.

I have been giving Bitsy and Roscoe soft foods along with their seed and pellets. I assume that I don't take the seed or pellets out of their cage.

I will try to figure out how to post pictures although I am a little technically challenged.


----------



## blueybluesky (Jul 9, 2013)

Congrats on the first baby and I'll be looking forward to pictures 
Yep you are right you can leave the seed and pellets in the cage, I think some people also feed them soaked pellets so that they are a bit softer.


----------



## delawaregirl (Dec 2, 2011)

Baby is doing well. Has white down and body is pink. I was expecting cinnamon babies so I guess the white down means cinnamon.


----------



## SoCalTiels (Oct 8, 2013)

Tracked down a srtiels image, so all credit to her


----------



## delawaregirl (Dec 2, 2011)

This is going to be a mystery. Neither parent is visually a whiteface. In addition I also have a visual whiteface that was courting her also. We actually saw Bitsy and Roscoe mating so we were sure that they were the parents-to-be plus she seemed to have finally picked him. thank you for the picture. I had seen it before and looked and looked for it. I must have missed it on Susanne's web page.


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

They can also produce a whiteface if the parents are both split to whiteface. Can you post photos of the parents?


----------



## delawaregirl (Dec 2, 2011)

Chick #2 has hatched!!! Yellow down. I haven't been able to get a good look as Roscoe is being very protective of chicks and remaining egg. Fuzz is dry so chick must have been hatched earlier today. Hopefully when Bitsy goes in the nest box I will be able to get a better look.


----------



## delawaregirl (Dec 2, 2011)

I got to have both chicks out of the nestbox for a few minutes. They both look good. Chick #1 had food in it's crop. Chick #2 had just a little in the bottom of the crop. Skin was nice and pink on both of them.


----------



## delawaregirl (Dec 2, 2011)

Got chicks out of nest box tonight. Babies are opening beaks and are moving. Chick #1 weighed 11 grams and chick #2 weighed 8 grams. Crop on #1 was full, on #2 looked full also. So Mom and Dad seem to be doing a good job. I did see Mom and Dad eating some of their saft food today. I am giving them the things that they really like to get them use to eating soft foods in their cage.

Pictures will be coming. Camera needs batteries so hopefully tomorrow I can post pictures.


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

They're weights are great!


----------



## delawaregirl (Dec 2, 2011)

Thank you. I am not as nervous or worried now that we all are settling into a routine.


----------



## delawaregirl (Dec 2, 2011)

Chick #3 hatched this morning. Looking good, has light yellow fuzz. This afternoon we were able to get them out of the nestbox. Chick #1 weighed 15g, chick #2 Weighed 11g. Didn't weigh #3 today, but will tomorrow. We got to see Bitsy and Roscoe feeding the chicks. The parent birds are eating a lot and seem to be taking good care of the little ones. They are spending more time together in the nestbox.

Hopefully, I will be able to post pictures soon. 

When am I suppose to start cleaning the nestbox? Mom and Dad are going outside the box, so I really don't see any mess. One of the chicks went when we had it out and one went today. But I don't know which one.


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

You can start cleaning the nest box when the oldest baby turns a week old. It isn't necessary since birds are surrounded by their own droppings in the wild. I clean my nest boxes every other day.


----------



## delawaregirl (Dec 2, 2011)

Thank you.


----------



## delawaregirl (Dec 2, 2011)

Here are the pictures that I promised. As I previously said I am technically challenged but after the 3rd try, I have the system down pat.


----------



## dianne (Nov 27, 2013)

Awwww! The cute wee babies!


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

They are very cute! The parents are feeding them well


----------



## delawaregirl (Dec 2, 2011)

Thank you. I could see food in their crops. I thought it would be more liquid. But since they are gaining weight, I guess they are ok.


----------



## delawaregirl (Dec 2, 2011)

Todays update: Chick #1 at 6 days weighed 27g, Chick #2 at 4 days weighed 20g and chick #3 at 2 days weighed 10g. They had full crops and looked good. Bitsy and Roscoe seem to be doing a good job. Bitsy was in the nestbox when I went in to get the chicks. She struggled very little and ended up on my shoulder as I weighed the little ones.So hopefully she is beginning to trust me a little with them.


----------



## delawaregirl (Dec 2, 2011)

Todays update: chick #1 15 days 95g, chick #2 13 days 79g and chick #3 11 days 65g. They are beginning to move around a little, the oldest 2 that is. I have had them out of the nestbox for short periods several times a day. Bitsy and Roscoe spend mos of the day out of the nestbox unless they are feeding the chicks. Bitsy spends the night in the nestbox

Here are todays pictures. Chick #1 is definately a whiteface. Chick #2 has a real yellow crest. I am expecting them to be cinnamon but I don't know when I should be able to tell.


----------



## dianne (Nov 27, 2013)

Nice pictures!


----------



## delawaregirl (Dec 2, 2011)

I don't think the chicks are cinnamon. Today I am seing BLACK on them, unless this turns to cinnamon. Current mom and dad are cinnamon


----------

